# First year background check



## Stlblues (May 3, 2018)

I’m currently first year in the 640. A lot of the work is intel or other spots that do background checks. 4 years ago I was arrested but both misdemeanors were dismissed. Would I still need to get this expunged or would I be ok? Thank you


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

If it was dismissed you were never charged . Your good


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Stblues!

I agree with Switchgear.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

For some gov background checks like SF86 certain arrests must be disclosed.
There is a limit of disclosure with some things for 8 - 10 years while others there is no time limit.
IDK about the DOE.
Don't think it includes misdemeanors.
You just put down what happened and why it was dropped.
They may come back and ask to explain more.
Keep it very basic.

They key is to disclose everything.
The way things are going they could probibly log in a find out what you had for breakfast.
Enpungment I believe depends on the agency checking.
Some may say to disclose expunged items.
IMO there will always be some record.

To prepare start by getting full names, address, & birth dates of relatives.
Get your list of past address, and employers.
It can be hand er than it sounds for many.
Questions like Where was your dads 2nd wife born.
What's your cousins middle name.
It means calling long lost connections and asking for details, while on the other end they are skeptical why they should give out so many details.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I only know about airports and nuke plants, not so much about private manufacturing or secret squirrel sites.

As was mentioned, disclose every arrest. They will find out. It's really bad when you try to conceal it.
I would get a copy of the disposition and show the case has been closed, you paid all of the fines and did all of the time.
In the future. It would be best to try to get the court to change it to dismissed or not guilty. It can be usually be done.

They will sometimes hold crimes such as robbery, extortion, murder, rape, weapons charges, drug trafficking, and others as an exclusion.

I haven't seen a DUI as an exclusion yet.


----------



## Stlblues (May 3, 2018)

It was just public intoxication and possession of marijuana but I was told any drug charge in 8 years fails you. I’ll just disclose it and have that it was dismissed.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

its been a while since I filled out any govt forms, but the last time i did is said "were you ever convicted" of crimes, not "were you charged".

big diff


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Usually convictions are what get you in trouble, not arrests.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

wildleg said:


> its been a while since I filled out any govt forms, but the last time i did is said "were you ever convicted" of crimes, not "were you charged".
> 
> big diff


The key is reading the question.
For SF86 question 22.1
In the last 7 years have you EVER:
Issued a summons to appear in a criminal court preceding against you
Ever been arrested by law enforcement
Ever charged with, convicted of, or sentienced to a crime in any court
Been on probation or parole

For higher clearance it's 10 years

But there are so many types of background checks.
After the LV shooting some hotels require a background check for electricians working for a contractor on their property.
Mandalay took away our parking but still has the side doors propped open.

The key with the gov background is not just your past, it's can someone hold something against you. How is your credit. Do you owe back taxes. Used to be no closet sexual preferences. No marital affairs.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If you're not in the Federal data base, or no fly list, you're prolly good to go.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Reminds me of the nuke plant psych test.
" I like to dress up in women's clothes"

It always made me wonder how the rough looking ladies answered that one. :smile:

I would say about 20% of the new hires had to go see the Doc.


----------

